
What If Google’s ‘Knowledge Panels’ Insist You’re Dead? Or Married? Or French? - mises
https://www.wsj.com/articles/what-if-googles-knowledge-panels-insist-youre-dead-or-married-or-french-11559239806
======
overkill28
Interestingly the screenshot they chose for this article shows the feature-the
"Claim this knowledge panel" button at the bottom-that users are intended to
use to fix mistakes with their own data:

[https://images.wsj.net/im-77954/8SR](https://images.wsj.net/im-77954/8SR)

